# Thunder 9 Hi Cap Holsters and Mag Holders



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

Just in case you own a Bersa Thunder 9 Pro Hi Cap, or one of the non-pro hi caps, I've found that any mag holder that will carry a Beretta 92 or S&W M59 series full size double stack 9mm mag will also handle the Bersa 9mm HC mag as well. The Beretta mag is virtually identical to the Bersa hi cap mag in dimensions, differing only in the location of the latch port. I just bought a Safariland paddle type single mag holder #074-76-61 and it holds all three of the above mags just great. There is a tension adjustment on it so you can loosen or tighten its grip on the mag if you want.

I've found that holsters made for the SW99 or Walther P99 will generally fit the Bersa T9, except for the holsters that are really tightly fitted to those guns' outlines......Bersa has added a rail to the T9 recently and I have some doubts that the rail model will fit a really closely fitted SW99 or Walther P99 holster. Try it before you buy it. I bought a duty holster made for these two 99's and my Bersa T9 hi cap fits in it just great, including the safety strap. 

FWIW.

JP


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

JayPee said:


> Just in case you own a Bersa Thunder 9 Pro Hi Cap, or one of the non-pro hi caps, I've found that any mag holder that will carry a Beretta 92 or S&W M59 series full size double stack 9mm mag will also handle the Bersa 9mm HC mag as well. The Beretta mag is virtually identical to the Bersa hi cap mag in dimensions, differing only in the location of the latch port. I just bought a Safariland paddle type single mag holder #074-76-61 and it holds all three of the above mags just great. There is a tension adjustment on it so you can loosen or tighten its grip on the mag if you want.
> 
> I've found that holsters made for the SW99 or Walther P99 will generally fit the Bersa T9, except for the holsters that are really tightly fitted to those guns' outlines......Bersa has added a rail to the T9 recently and I have some doubts that the rail model will fit a really closely fitted SW99 or Walther P99 holster. Try it before you buy it. I bought a duty holster made for these two 99's and my Bersa T9 hi cap fits in it just great, including the safety strap.
> 
> ...


I have a fitted holster for the Walther P99 and the new Thunder Pro 9mm will not fit it. The rail is to wide and adds depth the the dust cover that prevents it from going more than an inch in to the holster.


----------

